# peach cobbler crust



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Its peach season here in the south..anyone have a good cobbler recipe? I am looking for a crust that is soft in the middle and crunchy on oustside. kinda undercooked underside where it touches the peach filling. I like the peach cobbler from colters bbq but the cobbler filling is too sweet. I have used paula deen recipe but the crust is biscuit like.. unsure if I can just use a premade pie crust but I want to make it from scratch. Everybody eats the crust when it comes to cobbler, so it is important to find a good one.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I must preface this by saying I am not from the South!

When I make peach cobbler I just use my own pie crust recipe for the topping. It comes out exactly as you described....soft on the bottom and crisp on top.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I am just getting ready to make peach cobbler, so I can't resist including this recipe....Peach Cobbler

It may not be exactly what you described in your request, but it is always a big hit for me. This recipe is actually from Gourmet magazine - I just made it one time on a whim because the biscuit-like topping actually didn't sound good (it uses water instead of milk or cream), but it got so many great ratings I was curious. So, glad of that - the topping gets a little crispy and chewy on top like a cookie, then biscuit like on the bottom. Yum..


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

One of best and easiest in my opinion that I have tasted and seen is simply Bisquick mixed with a little sugar, cin. and nutmeg made into a slightly lighter biscuit like dough batter combo. and poured on top. Baked till golden brown.:chef:


----------

